

Mouse without Borders: multiple PC control, one keyboard and mouse - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/microsoft-releases-mouse-without-borders-multiple-pc-control-one-keyboard-and-mouse-20110912/

======
s2r2
Like Synergy[0] with file copy support (dragging across screens), but non-free
and Windows only? I advise everyone to try synergy, it's a great experience to
have the mouse leave one screen and enter another (even if it sounds kind of
trivial).

[0] <http://synergy-foss.org/>

------
gadgetdevil
Nice, they took Synergy's idea and made it proprietary, without even a mention
of where they got it from. The article nor the Microsoft website mention that
Synergy has been doing this for over 10 years.

